# One person Chihuahuas.



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Are all Chihuahuas, loyal to one person please?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

MOST chihuhuas do pick one person whos their favorite, a well socilized chihuahau will go to anyone, play with anyone, and generally be ok around other people, however they will generally always have 1 specific person they prefer to be around.

vixie and dodger are MY babies, when im not hope they will go sit with my mother, or play with my father or sister, but when i come home, they ignore pretty much everyone else and snuggle with me all night.

when im gone for the weekend my little man dodger will pout!

unfortunatly however you cannot choose for the dog who that favorite person will be, its usually the person who spends the most time with the dogs...but in the case of rosie, my parents chi, she ADORES my dad more than my mum, and dads not home as much as mum is...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Yoshi is a mamas boy thru and thru but when I am gone he will lay with my daughter or husband. Now Chibi is an everybodies dog, I really do not think he has a favorite, he will go to whomever will pay him attention at the time and that includes strangers and he loves strange dogs in fact he will have a fit trying to get to them! Worries me to death sometimes:-(


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with Foxy. I've noticed that I'm Willow's favorite person. I am the one that spends the most time with her. She adores my husband and daughter, but it's me she looks for if I step out of the room.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My babies prefer me, but if I'm not around, they will kiss up to my hubby. I think chihuahuas do tend to get really attached to a select couple of people.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Trixie is my baby, she follows me from room to room and when I'm on the computer she has to be under my desk in her bed. When I go to the bathroom without her she scratches at the door until I let her in. When we babysit the grandaughters two chi's, they prefer grandpas lap, but watch me like a hawk in case I may get treats out. lol


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

in our home:
7 Chi's
I have 2, DH has 3, DD#1 has 1, DD#2 has 1
3 ONLY want their human, 2 will hang with other family members and the other 2 would go with a stranger if we'd let them 
this is just in our house but the most attached are the older girls, the 2 pups are the least attached-until they need us-LOL


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella is Daddy's little girl when we first adopted her as an 11-month old puppy. She adores my husband. She is now becoming Mommy's little girl too. She loves both my husband and me, and will go to either one of us to hold her or snuggle.

Lina, whom we recently adopted, is Mommy's little girl. She wants to sit on my lap or have me hold her and snuggle. If I'm not available, she'll go to my husband and asks him to hold her.

The best part is when both chis want the same parent to hold them together or both chis want to sit on the same parent's lap at the same time.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

My lot are loyal to me, they will have cuddles and love with Matt and other people that come in but when its time to settle down for sleep they all buddle on my lap , if someone gets hurt they run to me, if someone is ill they come to me for snuggles. I love them so much.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Max is a mamma's boy! :lol: He just adores my mam!
But he does love me to, he sleeps in my bed at night, sleeps on my lap during the day! So he's sort of split between me & my mam, i would say he's attached to my mam just that little bit more than me though! :lol:

My brother on the other hand.... um.. yeah, Max aint so keen on him! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

my Taz is a mama's boy he comes to me for everything. He will play with my husband and daughter but if they play a little too rough he will run to me and try to hide his head under my arm. He even sleeps under the covers on my belly with me.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I was very interested in your answers because my male Chihuahua called Rebel is very loyal to me and whoa be tide, anyone or anything, who would be a threat to me, where as my Bella will love anyone. Rebel makes it his business to protect Bella and I to the max. It took Rebel a long while to warm to me when we met and with non invasive perserverance, I gained his trust. I would never betray that trust ever and we know it. He was an adult when we met and he totally hates men.


----------

